# Instructor courses



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Bit of advice?
I'm looking at doing an instructor's course in 2010 and wanted some advice on the best company to go with and resort to go!

Can anyone help?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

might help if ya said where abouts your from...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

ahah i was about to say the same thing.

but yea that would be a good place to start if you want information... lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

...how can you see his IP?....and how do you know where he's from jst from his IP?
...are you some well trained cyber-stalker?

isnt there a british qualifaction called BASI? or something similar...will try find the website i saw it on, pretty sure they have training for it over here in NZ if ya wanna take a quick trip across the pond...


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

Moderators of web forums can normally see the users IP address. And its pretty easy to get the location of a particular IP address...


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is one option in NZ and USA. They do BASI cert's, CASI, and AASI. Ski Instructor Courses & Snowboard Instructor Training - New Zealand & Colorado - Rookie Academy I've known several people to use it. I think they are the only one's doing BASI in NZ.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

*Fair one!*

As most of you mentioned where i want to go might help! i'm looking at canada in 2010, just spotted a company called Ski-Exp-Air anyone heard of them or been with a similar company in Canada.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I went with Snowskool to Banff a couple of years ago and did my CASI level 2 a couple of seasons back. Theres basically 5 main groups that come into Banff each season.

Snowskool - They get taught exclusively by the Sunshine Village snow school and are based out of the youth hostel just outside of Banff, you'll only get a Sunshine Village pass not a Tri-area (for sunshine, lake louise and norquay).

Nonstop - They use the Ski Big 3 snow school, which use their own instructors and travel between all 3 ski resorts in the area.

International Academy (Crystal) - They use the Lake Louise Snow School and have to travel the 60km everyday to the resort. However you work very closely with the school at Lake Louise and it leaves you very well set up for getting a job there, alot of the rookie instructors I worked with are Ex-IA.

Then theres Peak Leaders and Basecamp. I know nothing about these lot!

Basically all of them are set up in the same way to be honest, and if you did it in the Banff area then pick one where you ride at Lake Louise, its just way better than the other two, even if the drive is longer.

One thing I would recommend is if you can choose either Snowskool or IA just because your working with the 2 best qualified schools in the area with their fair share of CASI level 3's, I know some of the other schools are lacking in higher qualified instructors.

I know snowskool also run a course out of Big White, and they have some awesome accommodation up on the hill which is super convenient.

For info on courses out of Whistler, then wait for Paulo to arrive in the thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheers for that Snowjoe - i'll have a closer look at snowskool and IA then. Do you know much about Fernie and Whistler or do you recommend going with banff or big white


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I've ridden Fernie for a couple of days and there was mad pow and some awesome drops to hit, but for some reason it just didnt feel like the resort fit together very well at all, just felt difficult to get around the place. No idea what the town is like.

Whistler you'll be teaching in a bin bag in the rain . Nah just messing, I'm not sure whats up with whistler I've never been myself, everyone loves the park there and I've heard the terrain is awesome.

Which reminds me, how much park will you want to ride? If your a heavy park rider then either go to Whistler as they have a monster budget to use and is apparently awesome. Or around the Banff area maybe then a nonstop or snowskool course as you want a pass to Sunshine and Norquay. All the RCR resorts like Lake Louise and Fernie now make the worlds worst terrain parks, with just rubbish rails, which sucks. Sunshines park was alright and Norquays was good fun, especially the night sessions on fridays.

Now I've heard great things about Big White from many different people, and the difference on the snowskool courses is that the Big White crew are mainly a little older and are there to ride, not really wanting the nightlife. Banff on the other hand draws a younger crowd and people are alot more up for heading out at night. so if you want a bit of extra-curricular stuff outside of riding then Banff has a bit more going on.

Plus in Banff you are within driving distance of Revelstoke, Kicking Horse and Fernie (if your up for a real long day!) if you befriend someone with a car, theres also a bus service to Kicking Horse.



Now where is this Paulo fella to let everyone know about Whistler

*waits*


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

Well the olympics are going to be in Whistler/Vancouver in 2010, so I don't know how things will work out if you want to take the instructor course then. You might want to go to a smaller mountain in Vancouver that doesn't have olympic events planned.


----------

